# Safety of DXM/Robotripping?



## AgentWiggles (Jun 25, 2009)

Idk... I've been interested in taking a trip lol but I'm a bit nervous about DXM. Does it have any nasty brain destroying side effects I need to know about? Will I be pretty much useless while on it or could I maybe pass off as being sober? Is it actually hallucinogenic?


----------



## SmoKe We3D (Jun 25, 2009)

robotripping is fun in my opinion i just drink 2 bottles of robitussin cough or robitussin cough and cold 

1. there are some bad side effects on ur brain but thats over a long period of time using the drug more than u should 

2. u are completely useless on robitussin lol

3. i got some visuals on robitussin and it was a reaally fun trip but its not near as trippy as lsd or shrooms


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 25, 2009)

I was planning on doing this for the first time tomorrow. I want to go to rite aid and get something that would do the trick and have me tripping without killing myself haha. What would you guys suggest I get? I found a dosage calculator but I don't know which kind to get. Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks in advance


----------



## lowhz (Jun 25, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I was planning on doing this for the first time tomorrow. I want to go to rite aid and get something that would do the trick and have me tripping without killing myself haha. What would you guys suggest I get? I found a dosage calculator but I don't know which kind to get. Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks in advance


You can get a 4 oz. bottle of Rite-Aid Tussin Max Str. It's 354 mg of DXM and nothing else.
If you dont think you can stomach the syrup they also have a generic version of Robo cough gels. They are 10mg pills and you get 30 to a bottle. Using these pills is a easy way to control your dosage too.

Don't get anything with CPM, doxy, apap, guifen, or any of that shit.

I've done DXM more times and in more dosages then is smart and few people would believe me if I even talked about it, not to mention I really don't like to talk about it, as it's something I'm a bit embarrased over.. but I always like to help people out with the right info.

Finally 300-354 mgs should be fine for a first time (It might be a little on the strong side but not much to worry about). Don't use potentiators until you've learned your dosage.
Good luck have fun and lemme know if you have any other ??


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 25, 2009)

I will have more questions tomorrow I am sure so check back here. Thanks for the help dude, +rep


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 25, 2009)

lowhz said:


> You can get a 4 oz. bottle of Rite-Aid Tussin Max Str. It's 354 mg of DXM and nothing else.
> If you dont think you can stomach the syrup they also have a generic version of Robo cough gels. They are 10mg pills and you get 30 to a bottle. Using these pills is a easy way to control your dosage too.
> 
> Don't get anything with CPM, doxy, apap, guifen, or any of that shit.
> ...


this is a great answer!! much respect and i know what you mean about the stories and dosage's.. a couple of my buddies and i have experimented with this back in the day and it wasnt too nice got in lots of trouble lol. but that was us doing stupid shit.
but as far as the trip goes it will be great.. some people might get super itchy the first time they take it. just as a warning i got so incredibly itchy my first time i was going crazy.but this is not with all people. check out www.erowid.org for people's trips and info.. this is a great site for people experimenting..


----------



## password351 (Jun 25, 2009)

i would buy two bottles of robitussin cough gels, each bottle of robo gels is 300mg. 600mg is a good starting point i think, 300 just makes me feel drunk.


----------



## BangBangNig (Jun 25, 2009)

Its not like tripping on shrooms or acid... You wont be completely useless but dont expect to LOOK sober lol. Your eyes are gonna be as big as the moon. And i found its fun to look up at the stars and see them chasing eachother around the sky. Its fun, just dont OD. Then you WILL be completely useless for about 3 hours. Oh and if you start to feel sick before it hits you then that means you need to puke, and after you puke your gonna start trippin balls.

Oh and if you want something that will get you fucked up for your first time, go to rite aid pharmacy and ask for coricidin cold and cough. Should look like this http://druglaw.typepad.com/drug_law_blog/images/coricidin_copy.jpg

Purple box only!!!!!!!!


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 25, 2009)

I plan on using this dosage calculator: http://dxm.darkridge.com/calc

I don't know what I will get tomorrow, I am just going to grab the first thing that I see. I would rather get the capsules but I think that I might have to go to the pharmacy to get them. I just want to be low key doing this. Buying a few bottles of cough syrup seems a little odd ya know?


----------



## BangBangNig (Jun 25, 2009)

Well if you buy 2 boxs of triple cs its like 14 dollars and all you have to do is tell them you were sick and you gave it to everyone in your house. But i doubt they will ask. Some places still have them sitting out (meijers) but they eye ball you like a hawk so i wouldnt recommend stealing them lol


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 25, 2009)

these are easier to take than drinking a bottle of cough syrup and safe cause they only have DXM in them.
one whole bottle (20 pills) is a good dose to start with.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.riteaidonlinestore.com/products/prod.asp?pid=211583&catid=11733&trx=PLST-0-CAT&trxp1=11733&trxp2=211583&trxp3=1&trxp4=0&btrx=BUY-PLST-0-CAT

Would two bottles of that be alright?^^^^ 
According to the dosage calculator I posted earlier it says that for a third plateau trip I should take 8 ounces of the stuff I linked up there^^^^^. Would that be alright? I don't think that they have the Robitussin cough gels that floridasucks posted. What do you all think?


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 25, 2009)

that stuff is basically the same as the robo gels but its syrup. it should work fine. but a 3rd plateu trip for your first time is gonna be intense.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well than i guess I will start out at a second plateau and work from there. Is it okay to take enough for a second plateau and than take more if I want to?


----------



## BangBangNig (Jun 25, 2009)

Second plateu for first time is alright. i tripped for 12 straight hours my first time but i Od'ed and thought i was dying the first 3 hours...


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 25, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Well than i guess I will start out at a second plateau and work from there. Is it okay to take enough for a second plateau and than take more if I want to?




yes you can dose more after your already tripping. and a 2nd plateau trip should be fun.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 25, 2009)

Alright sweet so I will prob start off by drinking just one bottle and work my way from there. Thanks for the help floridasucks, I'm a noob to robotripping  I know a whole lot about growing pot though so I can help you out there if you ever need it


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 25, 2009)

Well I know it only to be itchy in the first and second plateau. I think people should all start with atleast 400mgs..but hey thats just me. I like to do the 2 bottles of robitussin. And last night I took 40 of the gels..but the 15mg ones. Good times good times..I dont think you have great control of your personal movements..I find myself dancing to a lot of techno..getting in to it while smoking weed. 

Oh and FTW...

Pink Floyd- Comfortably Numb. 

Smoke weed while listening. =D GG


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 25, 2009)

Drink the whole bottle. Foolish not too..Its worth it.


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 26, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> Drink the whole bottle. Foolish not too..Its worth it.




for sure... at least one whole bottle.


BTW tom let us know how it goes...


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah I love to see/hear about peoples first times! LOL Sounds weird but yeah.


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 26, 2009)

hahaha perv..... jk.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 26, 2009)

Lmao. So is your fav band TBDM? Mines A Day to Remember =D


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 26, 2009)

yea dahlia is my favorite band for sure. i like a day to remeber also.. they are pretty good.


----------



## timsatx1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Good luck with your trip. Don't od like I did my first time.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 26, 2009)

How hard is it to OD? Wouldn't I have to take a pretty incredible amount to overdose? Idk cause I have done a lot harder stuff with no problems. I used to make some bad decisions back in the day


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 26, 2009)

you have to take a fair amount to OD. something like over 2000-3000mg


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 26, 2009)

I was just reading some stories over on erowid of people overdosing. I think I should be alright. I'm going to down one 4 ounce bottle and then work from there


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah try it out. And Over Dosing is what your doing by drinking or taking anything other than what is reccomended. So yeah. 
Im not sure if people including myself just call it ODing when your body over heats from the medicine. Hmm cant be too sure. No one has stated many facts on the whole "Overheating" Subject.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 26, 2009)

I got the A/C blasting all the time so my house is nice and cool. I'm just going to make sure to try and stay cool and drink a lot of water.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah good idea..but not sure if it will help..Always seems to =D. Your going to have a good time..But I dont see you having a problem with that amount of DXM..


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 26, 2009)

yea you will be fine. tell us how it goes...


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 26, 2009)

Going to the store now will be back in a little bit. I'll let you guys know what i got


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 26, 2009)

YAY any syrup you will feel in 15-20 minutes of ingestion. CCC's take for me about an 1 and 1/2hours =D. Good luck.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 26, 2009)

Alright guys I got two bottles of rite-aid tussin CF. The active ingredients are: dextromethorphan HBR, USP 10 mg per 5 mL teaspoonful, guaifenesin, USP 100 mg per 5 mL teaspoonful, 
and phenylepherine HCI, USP 5 mg per 5 mL teaspoonful.

How's that sound you guys? Is it all good to down a bottle?


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 26, 2009)

one of those bottles is only 230mg DXM. i dont know how much it takes to OD on the other active ingredients but i know you dont want to. your gonna want to drink at least 1 and a half of those bottles.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 26, 2009)

I read that the max amount of guaifenesin a human can take in one day is 2400 mg so in one bottle there is 2360 mg of it so it looks like I will only be drinking one  Will I be feeling good off of 230mg DXM?


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 26, 2009)

well good thing you caught that. i dont think its worth taking 230mg. you have to find something with only DXM as the active ingredient.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 26, 2009)

Why do you not find it worth it? Because of the other ingredients or because of it being a little amount of DXM?


----------



## outlander007 (Jun 26, 2009)

that seems like a lot of consumption of ingredients for an unknown buzz, i.e seeing death perhaps, and the sean connery thread got closed, so.. sean connery is fucking scotish. does the shit you have have an alcohol content?
i drank some equate and that shit's 10%alcohol, amplifies the buzz i guess.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 26, 2009)

No alcohol man, just a small amount of DXM. I would have gotten a kind where the only active ingredients were DWM but they had no selection and there was a lady hawk eying me the second I walked in. I drank the one bottle just for shits and giggles and I guess I will save the other bottle for when I get sick lol. Looks like I will be going to a better pharmacy next time


----------



## outlander007 (Jun 26, 2009)

i love fucking with scotish people.

ccc's are for teenagers who want to get fucked up in in school suspension, get some real man's drugs, like crack, speedballs, everclear, chinese opium, laudnum, etc.


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 26, 2009)

well on erowid it says a light dose is 100-200mg is a light dose and 200-400 so i guess it would work. but dont drink any more than that cause of the other shit in there.


----------



## lowhz (Jun 26, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Alright guys I got two bottles of rite-aid tussin CF. The active ingredients are: dextromethorphan HBR, USP 10 mg per 5 mL teaspoonful, guaifenesin, USP 100 mg per 5 mL teaspoonful,
> and phenylepherine HCI, USP 5 mg per 5 mL teaspoonful.
> 
> How's that sound you guys? Is it all good to down a bottle?


Thats not the best choice, could result in a bit of nasuea but you should be good if you have a strong stomach.
I've had friends do less then 200mg for a first time dose say they left pretty good.
Think of this as a welcome to DXM dose. I don't know your weight/metabolism/stomach contents but it'll probably be a low second trip. 
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 26, 2009)

I feel a little chilled out at the moment but nothing too great 
I felt a little crummy when I first downed the bottle but my stomach is getting back to normal now. I drank the bottle about an hour ago


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 26, 2009)

you should be feeling good soon.


----------



## lowhz (Jun 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear man
I've had it take up to 3 hours to really start going. Though if you had a really full stomach your dosage may only be getting to you a little at a time. Give it another hour or so, if still nothing abort mission?


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 26, 2009)

I ate like two slices of bologna today and that is it. I only weigh 150 too... I hope that i start feeling better soon


----------



## outlander007 (Jun 26, 2009)

i haven't eaten bologna since i was in the joint.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 26, 2009)

Damn return that and get the regular shit. Robitussin max strength cough. I thought it was stated not to get shit with guaifenesin in it =\.


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 26, 2009)

outlander007 said:


> i haven't eaten bologna since i was in the joint.




same here... that shit sucks.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 26, 2009)

I drank the 8oz on an empty stomach =X But yeah I felt it in 15 minutes..I dotn think your going to get much out of this experience because its been a long time you should have started peeking on syrups IMO. Hopefully this doesnt taint your DXM experience thouhg.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 26, 2009)

I do feel a little different, more towards the drunk feeling though... Tomorrow I am going to a different pharmacy and I will look harder for a pill where the only active ingredient is DXM


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 26, 2009)

Dude Its been said what to take. And pictures have been shown. Robitussin Max Strength Cough. Or you can Get the Robo Gels =D. Stick to though..Go for the sure thing.


----------



## lowhz (Jun 26, 2009)

If you have a CVS by you they usually carry 4 (354 mg) and 8 (708mg) oz generic syrups with just DXM, as well as the gelcaps. You want to look for Max str cough products, so you don't even need to pick up anything that says "cold" or "flu" or "night-time" or "congestion" etc.
Also sucrets makes a throat losange that contains 10mg DXM per losange. They come in a silver plastic case with a white and pink label. I used to use these to boost my dose as they go to work pretty quick.
Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 26, 2009)

floridasucks said:


>


I am going to go out and get something similar to these in a little bit (prob just the cheaper store brand ones). I don't feel shit anymore  If I took more tonight would it affect me more because I took some earlier? Since I took 230mg DXM earlier how much more should I take to actually feel something?


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 26, 2009)

Haha oh man.. I used to dex trip ALL the time... 

http://dextroverse.org/

check it out if you haven't already alot of good info there if you are curious.

Just quick info not sure if its been posted in here yet or not but..


You need to look at the active ingredients and make sure it is ONLY DXM!!!!!!!!

You could overdose on the other shit and DIE or get super sick, happened to a buddy of mine who didn't check before he downed like 2 bottles of gel caps.


Initially I found it easiest to do the gel caps 3-4 pills at a time, but after a while It got to the point where even thinking about swallowing gel caps makes me sick.

The best way to down it is to just pour out a bottle of liquid tussin in a wide mouthed glass and just pound it like some liquor.

Also, dxm trips vary by weight/dosage.

I weigh about 130 and I take 600MG for a pretty intense trip.
There is a calculator on dextroverse, I would highly suggest using it

I remember the time I did 750MG and was tripping so hard I got stuck in a time loop thinking the same thoughts about why the same shit kept happening over and over again as this oscillating fan pulsated back and forth, I had temporary amnesia and forgot who I was and where I was, but shit was just fucked up and kept repeating and I couldnt find the strength to pull myself up from the bean bag chair I was in... it was so crazy haha.

The 'afterglow' is the only drawback, its pretty much an 18 hour drug, you can sleep on it once the peak is done but you are hazey the next morning.


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 26, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I am going to go out and get something similar to these in a little bit (prob just the cheaper store brand ones). I don't feel shit anymore  If I took more tonight would it affect me more because I took some earlier? Since I took 230mg DXM earlier how much more should I take to actually feel something?


Yo man you should definitely take more if you want to trip hard. (Just make sure DXM is the only active ingredient before you down more, gufasenin can fuck your shit up)

Its going to take 2-3 hours to fully set in and you start peaking.


Its a little bit of a giggly high on the way up after about 30 mins, but after that subsides you will think its all shit and nothing happened... then it hits you..


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 26, 2009)

I just picked up a bottle of Robitussin Cough Gels. The only active ingredient is DXM at 15 mg per pill. I just took ten and will more than likely be taking the rest in a little bit. Thanks for all the help you guys


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 26, 2009)

now you got the good shit...


----------



## AgentWiggles (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow this thread ended up with some sweet info! I still want to try this, but idk when I'll be able to. As I live with my parents, I can't really take a 12 hour trip without being sure I can pass myself off as being sober. Maybe when they're out of the house one of these days I'll do it.


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 26, 2009)

yea people will know your fucked up for sure.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 26, 2009)

AgentWiggles said:


> Wow this thread ended up with some sweet info! I still want to try this, but idk when I'll be able to. As I live with my parents, I can't really take a 12 hour trip without being sure I can pass myself off as being sober. Maybe when they're out of the house one of these days I'll do it.


How old are you homie?


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm on 455 mg DXM right now feeling pretty good for my first time


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 26, 2009)

nice it should only get better.


----------



## AgentWiggles (Jun 26, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> How old are you homie?


Old enough to buy cigarettes but not old enough to buy alcohol.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 26, 2009)

I just took the rest of the pills taking me to 530 mg of DXM


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 26, 2009)

your in for a ride...


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 26, 2009)

The best way to dxm trip is to do it all at once so its intense as fuck, if you space the dosages out it just makes it last longer.

Your body has to metabolize it and shit, which takes 2-3 hours.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah and You never trip for 12 hours. Its like a 6 hours trip. Read it on Dextreverse Ive been using that site for a year. They say rise peak and fall is the whole trip. But yeah anyway I would take them at the same time =D. Actually my friend took triple c's and I took the cough gels. I tried to get the timing just right as the CCCs dont usualyl work for an hour and a half..so I weighted for a while thinking the gels will open easy in my stomach..They didnt work for like an hour. I swallowed 40 though. Good times.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 26, 2009)

AgentWiggles said:


> Wow this thread ended up with some sweet info! I still want to try this, but idk when I'll be able to. As I live with my parents, I can't really take a 12 hour trip without being sure I can pass myself off as being sober. Maybe when they're out of the house one of these days I'll do it.


Like an hour after the peak you can pass yourself off..You want to do it somewhere with friends in a house with bomb techno =D. You want no parents. If you have atleast 5 hours in the house you would be set. For sure.


----------



## POT SOLDIER 420 (Jun 26, 2009)

If its ur first time just take 4-5 corisedin cold and cough pills and you will get a good trip without goin to acid or shrooms. Ive took 12- 14 at once never take taht much trust me. But all around its an awsome buzz!


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 26, 2009)

I am going to take at least 600 mg DXM next time


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 26, 2009)

POT SOLDIER 420 said:


> If its ur first time just take 4-5 corisedin cold and cough pills and you will get a good trip without goin to acid or shrooms. Ive took 12- 14 at once never take taht much trust me. But all around its an awsome buzz!


Lmao. Did you read anything in this whole discussion. NO. People are talking about taking 30-40 CCC's and 2-3 8 oz bottles of robitussin. But yeah 4-5 boring and not worth it.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 26, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> Yeah and You never trip for 12 hours. Its like a 6 hours trip. Read it on Dextreverse Ive been using that site for a year. They say rise peak and fall is the whole trip. But yeah anyway I would take them at the same time =D. Actually my friend took triple c's and I took the cough gels. I tried to get the timing just right as the CCCs dont usualyl work for an hour and a half..so I weighted for a while thinking the gels will open easy in my stomach..They didnt work for like an hour. I swallowed 40 though. Good times.


I plan on taking 40 of those pills sometime soon. How was it? That is 600 mg right?


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 26, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I am going to take at least 600 mg DXM next time


40 Of the gels is 600 on the dot =D. About 720 for an 8oz bottle of robitussin max strength cough. =D. Good luck my fellow DXM'r New to the game that is.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 26, 2009)

It was pretty good..Tripping balls at one point but I think it was closer to a CCC trip after I was like tripping hardest..Which lasted like 20 minutes of balls lmao. The 720 was incredibly intense. And took effect 20 minutes after ingestion..But when you go to these higher levels try to make sure its not scoldering hot out. It will work against you.


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 27, 2009)

it gonna be alot more intense if you take all 600 at once.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah more intense but I think adding doses is useless unless your drinking the syrup. The gels take too long to open up in your stomach but the syrup is more direct. But yeah 600 even is good. Just takes a little will power to swallow 40 decently large gels haha. Good time good time.


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 27, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> Yeah more intense but I think adding doses is useless unless your drinking the syrup. The gels take too long to open up in your stomach but the syrup is more direct. But yeah 600 even is good. Just takes a little will power to swallow 40 decently large gels haha. Good time good time.


Yea, when you feel them all in your stomach afterwards is the worst.

The one time I did 50 gel caps was the last time I did gel caps... lol


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 27, 2009)

i hate taking all those gels.... nasty. thats why i extract.


----------



## password351 (Jun 27, 2009)

Zicam cough max. its 397mg of dxm and its just a shot glass full. i take one and a bottle of robogels thats 700mg. its a nice clean trip. and you dont puke up a shitload of syrup... Those two are the best way to trip, idk why people chug syrup, or eat ccc's anymore


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 27, 2009)

password351 said:


> Zicam cough max. its 397mg of dxm and its just a shot glass full. i take one and a bottle of robogels thats 700mg. its a nice clean trip. and you dont puke up a shitload of syrup... Those two are the best way to trip, idk why people chug syrup, or eat ccc's anymore


Is the only active ingredient DXM? OR is there other shit in that?


----------



## Lobotomist (Jun 27, 2009)

That stuff's bad news, friend.


----------



## password351 (Jun 27, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> Is the only active ingredient DXM? OR is there other shit in that?


 
yes, the only active ingredient is dxm in those two. and zicam cough max is an awsome way to trip, way better then chugging syrup. just make sure you dont get the zinc spray...


----------



## esc420 (Jun 27, 2009)

your good till you puke but the trip is like boomers


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah I figure just drinking 2 zicams. FTW.


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Jun 27, 2009)

Not much will kill you in moderation (except speed-balls, RIP Chris Farley and River Pheonix). I can't stomach cough syrup so I couldn't tell you, but if you do it once in a while it shouldn't kill you.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 28, 2009)

HAha! !


----------



## esc420 (Jun 28, 2009)

or you can steal the entire stocc i found out that i i hadnt taken my 12 boxes and sold them i couldve sold them for like 5 grand but the trip is amazing too bad they stoped stoccing in minnesota


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 28, 2009)

esc420 said:


> or you can steal the entire stocc i found out that i i hadnt taken my 12 boxes and sold them i couldve sold them for like 5 grand but the trip is amazing too bad they stoped stoccing in minnesota


Nahhhhhh stealing is lame dude, what if someone robbed you of 5 grand worth of your things? You would be pretty pissed I am sure....
I hate thieves


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 28, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Nahhhhhh stealing is lame dude, what if someone robbed you of 5 grand worth of your things? You would be pretty pissed I am sure....
> I hate thieves


Agreed to the fullest.


----------



## AgentWiggles (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey guys. Decided that my money would be better spent on a pound of morning glory seeds. But I'll prolly still try this at some point.


----------



## Rosslyn (Jun 30, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> Yeah I figure just drinking 2 zicams. FTW.


Wouldn't it be better to get the zicam cough melts? 30 mgs per tablet and probably tastes much better than the liquid. Only active ingredient is dxm too.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 1, 2009)

Rosslyn said:


> Wouldn't it be better to get the zicam cough melts? 30 mgs per tablet and probably tastes much better than the liquid. Only active ingredient is dxm too.


Yeah I figured this too..but all depends on how many melts you get in a pack.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 1, 2009)

Seems it comes with 10. 300mg DXM not bad. Would need 2 or 3. =\ Pure DXM. I need to find a site.


----------



## nuggetgrower (Jul 1, 2009)

SmoKe We3D said:


> robotripping is fun in my opinion i just drink 2 bottles of robitussin cough or robitussin cough and cold


WOAHHHH isn't there Guaifenesin in Robo Cough and Cold??? You will get sick as a dog off 2 bottles of Cough and Cold if were talking about the same stuff. 



You want something with only Dextromethorphan listed as the active ingredient.


----------



## bleubeard (Jul 1, 2009)

Its too bad that DXM in pure form isn't readily available. It used to be available on ebay for the cheap (less than $1/gram). My digi didnt do mg, so i usually kept my doses between 0.5 and 1.5g.

Haven't done it in a long time, but the weirdest thing I remember was after taking a piss, it would always kick in really hard. I'de be hugging the wall for the 10 foot walk back to my bedroom. 

Fun stuff, just be safe with it. I never really had problems using syrups that also contained guaifenesin, but you are better off avoiding it if at all possible. Dont underestimate it. Keep in mind having a full stomach can effect the time it takes to set in.

Check out this site http://www.dextroverse.org


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Jul 2, 2009)

You can extract the dxm from the cough syrup the same way they make cocaine =p


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 2, 2009)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> You can extract the dxm from the cough syrup the same way they make cocaine =p




no way man. you can extract the DXM but its not the same process used to produce cocaine.


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 2, 2009)

I love when people just pull shit out of thin air lol


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 2, 2009)

Haha me too lmao. And robitussin max strength cough doesnt have gaf. Just gotta get the right one. Dexalone is probbaly the most promiusing product out there..Better then CCC but same mg. 30mg per gel 30 come in a box. Potentially 900mg DXM as the only active ingrediant. Just I cant find stores not online that carry it!!!!


----------



## joebaze (Jul 4, 2009)

i just read this whole thread..
n now im interested!!
ill be looking for a couple of bottles today!


----------



## joebaze (Jul 4, 2009)

does this drug affect you in the long run???


----------



## ImTheDude (Jul 4, 2009)

Nah Man, That's What I Love About These High School Girls. I Get Older, They Stay The Same Age!


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 4, 2009)

joebaze said:


> does this drug affect you in the long run???


If you can dedicate around 6 hours in a house with music and weed then your golden..Dont do it around parents..they tend to freak out seeing a wide eyed scared looking person! Definately noticable you are high as fuck lmao. Amazing times though.


----------



## joebaze (Jul 4, 2009)

solid!
haha
all i need is weed now!
ok i got the zicam cough max.
will a bottle for now do the trick for my first time??
its .5oz..
i heard one botttle can get you there..
n i want to check if im allergic to it too..haha


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 4, 2009)

Lol not a great way to find out if your allergic..but yeah it should be a decent dose..somewhere around 300. A little low but yeah it is your first time. Have a good time though =D.


----------



## joebaze (Jul 4, 2009)

hahaha 
i was thinking of taking a small dose first n see what happens...
im just worried cuz i have a sinus prob..
hey maybe itll fix it!
hahaha
u think ill have bad side effects??
or is it all good?
im nt allergic to anything i know of


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 4, 2009)

I think you will be perfectly fine. Sinus problems will be non-existent for the duration of your trip..and posslby days after! lmao. 
I always suggest 400mg for a first timer..Usually first timers do ccc around here..I always suggest 14 for the first time haha. But have fun and remember..your going to have fun!


----------



## joebaze (Jul 4, 2009)

haha ok thanks!
uhh i heard ccc has other shit in it??


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah it does but its still amazing haha. I just bought 4 4oz bottles of some generic tussin. =D Gonna be a good 4th of july =D.


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 16, 2009)

or just pocket the bottles haha welll... i dont condone shoplifting but syrup is expensive.
id get robotussin DXM or DXM max its really thick n gross "
but maybe if you mix a bottle in a large cup pour 1 whole bottle in the cup n then the rest of your fav drink


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Jul 16, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> no way man. you can extract the DXM but its not the same process used to produce cocaine.




Ok ok subtract the acetone or diesel...... Keep the ammonia and use naptha camping fluid.  You got DXM




*EDIT* ok then it'll serperate keep the clear shit on top evaporate it...... you'll have dxm crystals............


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 17, 2009)

Or get pure DXM. Im done with extraction techniques for a while. 

Yeah the last time I tried to drink the liquid the second bottle or 2nd half of the bottle was hard to get down. Also buying generic is like 4 bucks a pop..Not bad at all..Id rather not get caught stealing cough medicine =D!


----------



## rampagen08 (Jul 17, 2009)

BangBangNig said:


> Well if you buy 2 boxs of triple cs its like 14 dollars and all you have to do is tell them you were sick and you gave it to everyone in your house. But i doubt they will ask. Some places still have them sitting out (meijers) but they eye ball you like a hawk so i wouldnt recommend stealing them lol


the most i ever took was 1200 mg ridiculous trip for about 3 days
i woke up in another town with another persons clothes on! i dont remember much of it


if you wanna get the most bang for your buck, try "delsym" it's orange flavored and its incredibly strong, in dosage means


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 17, 2009)

rampagen08 said:


> the most i ever took was 1200 mg ridiculous trip for about 3 days
> i woke up in another town with another persons clothes on! i dont remember much of it
> 
> 
> if you wanna get the most bang for your buck, try "delsym" it's orange flavored and its incredibly strong, in dosage means


Lol Delsym. Actually the worst one and technically you get the least amount of DXM. The bottle contains 900mg of DXM Polistorex, which is an edible plastic that incases doses of DXM. Now this leaves you for a longer low dose trip..probably a constant 300 for 6-9 hours. 

Sorry but facts are facts =D. 

Never mind delsym is like 12-15 dollars for an 8 oz =\. I dont fancy low DXM trips for more money then I need to spend MWahaha..Just my thoughts on Delsym.


----------

